# looking for HO loco plans



## mark p (Nov 18, 2009)

can anyone point me to a source for HO OO scale live steam plans? 
something along the lines of the hielscher-dampfmodelle "89"


----------



## Penguingeoff (Nov 19, 2009)

It is possible to half size the Idris loco ( O gauge) I am currently building 3 O gauge Idris (Dave Watkins plans - free download, not sure of the address). I have a penchant for half sizing a lot of the plans I get hold of. Ho live steam is very successful, and has been done ie Heischler, Hornby live steam (I have 2 of them). N scale and Z scale have also been done in the 70's. Good thing about making them smaller is you only need small machine tools.


----------



## Penguingeoff (Nov 19, 2009)

Cracker in HO gauge also possible if you can get hold of suitable gears.


----------

